# Smoky Mountains



## Bearwoman (Oct 23, 2018)

Visited the Smoky Mountains of Tennessee several times in the wintertime and in the summertime.Drove to Caves Cove only once but watching enjoyed seeing  the water flowing backwards in a stream was kinda neat to see.Never knew that water ran backwards like that.Saw some wildlife and wild turkeys which has always been so relaxing and enjoyable to me.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2018)

Oh Bearwoman, I have always wanted to explore the Smoky Mountains and the Blue Ridge Mountains. I am glad you did....I waited too long to do the travel I'd wanted to do.

You said "watching enjoyed seeing  the water flowing backwards in a stream" Would you clarify this...not sure why. Thanks.


----------



## drifter (Oct 25, 2018)

I have wanted to visit them, too, but never did.  Now it's too late.  Several times we have talked about going there on our vacation but could not coordinate our vacation time or funds were short or something happened. We lived a long way from the Smokies and in my entire working career, I only took one two-week vacation. From photos I have seen it must be a wonderful part of the country to see and experience.


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 25, 2018)

RadishRose here's a video showing the water flowing backwards.Hope this helps.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHtG33G3IjE


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 25, 2018)

drifter the smoky Mountains are a sight to see.When I first saw them I was in 
shock and Aww.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2018)

We go though the Blue Ridge mtns. twice a year on our way north and south. This year, hurricane micheal decided to come through just as we were going through the mtns. Not a fun time for a couple hours.


----------

